# تأملات في الصليب من تصميمي



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2009)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
بتمنى المجموعة تكون عجبتكم​ 
وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين​ 
وبدم المسيح مخلصين​ 


​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2009)

فعلا مجموعة صوره جميله جدا وتاملات غايه فى الروعه

جميل جدا يا فراشه

يسوع يبارك عم ايداكى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أبريل 2009)

مجموعه حلوة اوى يا فراشه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 أبريل 2009)

*رووووعة يا مرمر
اسمحيلي اخد واحدة منهم 
الرب يبارك في كل اعمال يمينك ويكون كل صنيعك لمجد اسمة القدوس​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> فعلا مجموعة صوره جميله جدا وتاملات غايه فى الروعه
> 
> 
> جميل جدا يا فراشه​
> يسوع يبارك عم ايداكى​




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل اخي البطل

كل سنة وانت طيب




​


swety koky girl قال:


> مجموعه حلوة اوى يا فراشه​​




ميرسي يا كوكي حبيبتي

كل سنة وانتي طيبة




​


rgaa luswa قال:


> *رووووعة يا مرمر​​​​*
> 
> *اسمحيلي اخد واحدة منهم *
> 
> *الرب يبارك في كل اعمال يمينك ويكون كل صنيعك لمجد اسمة القدوس*​




ميرسي يا حبيبتي خالص على ردك الجميل

طبعا اتقضليهم كلهم مايغلوش عليكي

كل سنة وانتي طيبة




​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 أبريل 2009)

روووووعة يافوشي
شكرا ليكي علي الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 أبريل 2009)

*روعة يا فروووووووشة
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 أبريل 2009)

مجموعة جميلة بجد
مرسي ياامورة وكل سنة وانتي طيبة 
قيامة مجيدة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أبريل 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> روووووعة يافوشي​
> شكرا ليكي علي الصور​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



​


+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *روعة يا فروووووووشة​*​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



​


Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> مجموعة جميلة بجد
> 
> مرسي ياامورة وكل سنة وانتي طيبة
> 
> قيامة مجيدة ​







​


----------



## ميرنا (14 أبريل 2009)

*ارووبة يا بت يا روم *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> *ارووبة يا بت يا روم *​


 تلميذتك يا احلى مرنون​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أبريل 2009)

*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر 
مجموعة اكتر من رائعة
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أبريل 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*
> *مجموعة اكتر من رائعة*
> *تسلم ايديك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​




​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا فراشة

فنانة بجد

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا فراشة

فنانة بجد

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا يا فراشة
> 
> فنانة بجد
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 

​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أبريل 2009)

*تحفه يا فراشتنا الجميله*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
*وكل سنه وانتي طيبه وبخير*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااااائع يا فراشه 

ميررررسى على التأملات 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *تحفه يا فراشتنا الجميله*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​
> *وكل سنه وانتي طيبه وبخير*


 



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع يا فراشه
> 
> ميررررسى على التأملات ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​





 ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2009)

_مش لاقى كلام اقوله اقلو الكلام كله 
بجد  ربنا يبارك حياتيك  يا فراشة
وممكن اخد انا  كمان واحدة دة بعد  ازنيك طبعا ​_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أبريل 2009)

*تسلم اييييييييييدك يا فروشة 
طول عمرك فنانة ياعسل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## magood012 (15 أبريل 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx
 ]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





E]


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 أبريل 2009)

فوق الروعة  ربنا يعوضك ويبارك عمل ايدكى يا فرشه ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _مش لاقى كلام اقوله اقلو الكلام كله ​_
> _بجد ربنا يبارك حياتيك يا فراشة_​
> _وممكن اخد انا كمان واحدة دة بعد ازنيك طبعا _


 



+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تسلم اييييييييييدك يا فروشة ​*​
> 
> *طول عمرك فنانة ياعسل*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​







magood012 قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx
> ]
> 
> 
> ...





PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> فوق الروعة ربنا يعوضك ويبارك عمل ايدكى يا فرشه ​











​


----------



## ماريتا (23 أبريل 2009)

_راااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااا يا احلى فراشة_
_بجد تسلم ايدك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## grges monir (24 أبريل 2009)

طبعا فراشتنا الجميلة متعملش غير الاجمل
ميرسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _راااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااا يا احلى فراشة_
> 
> _بجد تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​







grges monir قال:


> طبعا فراشتنا الجميلة متعملش غير الاجمل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


 





​


----------



## amad_almalk (13 مايو 2009)

تامل رائع

مرسيىىىىىىى عليالتئمل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا عماد نووورت​


----------



## cross of jesus (15 مايو 2009)

*صور اكثر من رووووووووووووووعه

ميرسى يافراشه

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*جميلة جميلة جميلة يا فراشة*
*ميرسى خااااالص*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2009)

_تسلم ايدك فراشة _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2009)

رائع يا فراشة

شكرااااااا علىالتصاميم  الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 مايو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *صور اكثر من رووووووووووووووعه​*
> 
> *ميرسى يافراشه*​
> 
> *يسوع يملا قلبك*


 



come with me قال:


> *جميلة جميلة جميلة يا فراشة*
> *ميرسى خااااالص*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> *اتمنالك كل خير*​


 


.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تسلم ايدك فراشة _
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​






كليمو قال:


> رائع يا فراشة
> 
> شكرااااااا علىالتصاميم الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 
ميرسي جدا على مروركم وتشجيعكم المتواصل

ربنا يبارككم
​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى فراشتنا الجميلة 

تصاميم فى منتهى الروووووعه

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 مايو 2009)

*تحفه يا فراشه بجد*
*تسلم ايدك يا غاليه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

ربنا يخليكم ليا يا غاليين​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



شكراااااا كتير على الموضوع التحفه ده يا باشا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يوليو 2009)

مسؤسي قوي يا دودو


----------



## bahaa_06 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*فى الصليب راحتى وفخرى*
*فى الصليب نصرى وعزى*
*فى الصليب خلاصى وشدوى*
*فى الصليب اعظم فرحى*
*فى الصليب فى الصليب فى الصليب قوتى ونصرى*
*+++++++++++++*
*شكرا لمجهودك وقدراتك الرائعة فى التصميم *
*ليتك تقبلينى تلميذا فى مدرستك الرسومية*
*وياريت لو فيها رخامه تشرحى لى كيف عملتى صورة توقيعك؟ *
*معلش .. رخامه بقى.. ولا ده سر المهنة؟!! هههههههه*​


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

حلوووين كتيير
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*تصميماتك جميلة ورائعة شكراااااااااا فراشة الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## جديد ف م (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اكثر من رائعة

( أفتخر وأعتز إني مسيحي )


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*صـــور وتــأملات مميـــزه

شـــــــــــــــــكرا


الرب يباركك*​


----------

